

Voyager 2 “stopped” - Errorcod3
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/08/voyager_2_stopped_in_interstellar_space/

======
phlyingpenguin
:( I wish writers didn't feel need to resort to misleading/sensationalist
headlines like these to talk about nifty occurrences. It does not do the field
any benefit if people get mildly interested, let down, and potentially
incorrectly informed.

